# Flags on the 48   2012



## SilentCal (Jun 14, 2012)

Flags on the 48 2012 will be held on Saturday, September 8th 2012. On the closest Saturday to September 11th, hundreds of hikers converge on New Hampshire's 4000 foot peaks and raise flags as part of a memorial to those lost on that fateful day. Flags should be at the peaks and flying by noon-time until at least 2:00 pm. This is a LEAVE NO TRACE event. This is our 11th year and we do have a streak of covering all 48 peaks going back to 2004. Let's keep it going. 

********IMPORTANT NEWS******** 
Signups for the event will be on Monday, AUGUST 6th at 6:00pm this year. Peaks go very very quickly so please have a second peak in mind and or be willing to share some of the more popular peaks. We are requesting this year one of two things. We would prefer a picture of the hiking party and the flag at your peak to be posted to the website promptly after the event. If not that, then we would appreciate an e-mail of confirmation that the flag did indeed make it. 

There is alternate access for non-hikers of the event on Cannon, Washington and Wildcat D. Please send me an e-mail or private message should you like one of these particular peaks. 

The event's homepage is located here: 
www.Flagsonthe48.org 

Any personal questions can be sent as a private message to me or as an e-mail to the website here: Contact@flagsonthe48.org 

Thanks!


----------



## SilentCal (Jul 30, 2012)

[h=6] 
[/h][h=6]Signups are a week away. Remember Monday August 6th at 6:00 pm. 

A couple things to rememember. 

1. The toughest problem that we deal with with signups is persons signing up for multiple peaks. This occurs usually when someone does not get the peak they want and they "jump" to another peak. What this does on the signups end is that it creates a domino effect of jumping and it takes several days to figure out who is going where. The event has been so successful in recent years that several peaks now have multiple flags. This is 100% okay and we encourage groups to work together to help each other out. 

THEREFORE: PLEASE ONLY SIGN UP ONCE FOR ANY PEAK.

2. No one has put in a claim for Cannon, Washington or Wildcat D so those peaks will be ready to go on signup day. 

3. PICTURES. One goal that has not been met is that the event has never recieved pictures from all 48 peaks in one event year. So, lets try to fix that this year.[/h]


----------



## Nick (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice  Awesome that you guys keep this up year after year. Truly beautiful.


----------



## wtcobb (Aug 1, 2012)

Looking forward to joining this year! Any tips on flag pole bases to make it stand, or do you just hold it?


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 2, 2012)

The flags will be flying for 2 hours at least, you'll want to make sure it stands without needing to hold it up.


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 2, 2012)

I would reccomend looking around some of the past photos of certain peaks.  The gallery is here:

http://forums.flagsonthe48.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=gallery&file=index

 Everyone does it there own way but PVC is very popular choice for the flagpoles.    Having it properly tied down is essential as high winds can and have knocked some displays over.     Flag size and weight also are things that you need to consider.


----------



## wtcobb (Aug 2, 2012)

Ah I see. The PVC pole was my plan from other reading, but the guy lines are a good solution to make it stand. I was trying to imagine constructing a lightweight (possibly rectangular from PVC corner fittings) base that could have rocks placed on top to steady it, but the wind would probably topple that in a matter of minutes.


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 3, 2012)

My design was pretty much done by trial and error.   I used a ten foot piece of electrical conduit the first two years.    But I had Cannon and Carrigain and I merely c-clamped it to the railing.  Worked great.   Then on Monroe,  I got a sling that flagbearers use in parades and that is pictured in my avatar.   I did that for a couple years until on Jefferson,  High winds forced us to guy it down and it was bent at two different angles.    I am a sucker for tradition so I hammered and bent it straight and now I have a telescopic sheath of PVC that it can slide in and out of and I can change the hieght depending on the winds.    Lightweight enough for me and my group.


----------



## wtcobb (Aug 6, 2012)

Appreciate the advice! I checked out the galleries and stopped off at the hardware store this weekend to scope out some supplies. I have a couple of ideas in mind so I plan on attempting a few builds (and packs) to see which is easiest to carry and assemble. Really looking forward to being a part of this.


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 6, 2012)

Signups are open:
Orphaned Peaks include:
Adams
Cannon
Carter Dome
South Hancock
Owl's Head
Passaconaway
Middle Tripyramid
North Tripyramid
Washington
Waumbek
Whiteface
Wildcat D


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 7, 2012)

I waited to see what was left behind, I signed up to be PC on Owl's Head!  I will get the flag over the tree tops this time around!


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 27, 2012)

Johnskiismore said:


> I waited to see what was left behind, I signed up to be PC on Owl's Head! I will get the flag over the tree tops this time around!




My email-s must have crossed.   John,  we swapped e-mail before but Owl's Head PC has cancelled and you are indeed the PC for the peak.     Running around more like chicken with it's head cut off this year.   Sorry for any mixup.

Now we need good karma on the weather front!


----------



## Angus (Sep 3, 2012)

Johnskiismore said:


> I waited to see what was left behind, I signed up to be PC on Owl's Head!  I will get the flag over the tree tops this time around!



Johnskiismore: see link, http://forums.flagsonthe48.org/viewtopic.php?t=3545 I think they are waiting to hear from you!


----------



## wtcobb (Sep 3, 2012)

Got my rig completed and set up for a dry run this weekend:



Set to clear the trees of Zealand!


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice setup.  I have something similar.    You should clear the trees, no problem.     Bring bungee cords just in case.   I once lashed the assembly to the summit trees to keep it steady.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Sep 4, 2012)

Angus said:


> Johnskiismore: see link, http://forums.flagsonthe48.org/viewtopic.php?t=3545 I think they are waiting to hear from you!



I contacted SilentCal today, cannot get out of work this Saturday.  Really ticked off that I committed and then had to pull out days before the event.

To all participating, good luck!


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 6, 2012)

Almost hike day. Points to remember. 

1. Flags can be any size, nation, state or what not. 
2. Please try to take a photo of your flag and the crew. Post to the Flags site afterwards. 
3. Please confirm after your hike whether or not the flag made it to the summit. There will be a thread for that. 
4. Have some fun and make some new friends. 
5. Keep your eyes on the weather. First sign of Thunderstorms, leave the summits. 
6. We go rain or shine. There is no rain date. If you feel that it is unsafe to hike, then DO NOT HIKE. Everyone's safety is much more important. 

I'd like to thank Frodo, Chris, Michael, Jay and Brian for kicking me in the butt and getting me back to doing this. Some times, I'd like to pull my hair out with all the behind the scenes stuff but it's worth it. 

We've come a long way in 11 years. It's all done by volunteers and that's what makes it special. 

Be safe everyone!


----------



## Nick (Sep 11, 2012)

Good luck today everyone! Beautiful day out there for a memorial hike!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 11, 2012)

From the Cannon Website


----------



## Angus (Sep 11, 2012)

wtcobb said:


> Got my rig completed and set up for a dry run this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 6507
> 
> Set to clear the trees of Zealand!



http://forums.flagsonthe48.org/viewtopic.php?t=3613

very nice job - thank you.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 12, 2012)

Was a terrific day to hike yesterday up, around the N. Br. Penobscot's headwaters....bright, blue....with some leaves and a few whole trees turning.


----------



## Nick (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah it sure was a gorgeous day!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Yeah it sure was a gorgeous day!


Eerily, 11 years ago was a gorgeous day until.......


----------



## SilentCal (Sep 13, 2012)

Today I received word that Wildcat A was covered today which gives us 100% coverage for year!   This runs our coverage streak to 9 years in a row.    I'd like to personally thank all the VOLUNTEERS who went out under uncertain weather conditions and helped make this years event a success.    A big thumbs up goes to David Breton and his Blackhawk crew for the added bonus of a flyby this year.   A thank you also goes to the guys of the Steering Commitee who volunteer their time to get this off the ground every year.       

 Final note:   Flags is just a rememberance.   Flags is people taking the time to work together to acheive a simple goal.    When we worry about the after-party,  t-shirts,  calendars and what not,   we are losing sight of of why we are really out there.     I'm commited to keeping this event as "pure" as possible.    It's a simple rememberance event and it allows hikers from all aspects of life to participate.   Hope to see you all next year.    -------->   Safe travels,   Silentcal


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2012)

Puck it said:


> Eerily, 11 years ago was a gorgeous day until.......



True. I feel like every year, Sep 11th is just an amazingly beautiful day. Have we ever had crappy weather on a Sep 11th since 2001? It seems like it's always a bluebird day .... but yes eerily reminiscent of that morning.


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2012)

SilentCal said:


> Today I received word that Wildcat A was covered today which gives us 100% coverage for year!   This runs our coverage streak to 9 years in a row.    I'd like to personally thank all the VOLUNTEERS who went out under uncertain weather conditions and helped make this years event a success.    A big thumbs up goes to David Breton and his Blackhawk crew for the added bonus of a flyby this year.   A thank you also goes to the guys of the Steering Commitee who volunteer their time to get this off the ground every year.
> 
> Final note:   Flags is just a rememberance.   Flags is people taking the time to work together to acheive a simple goal.    When we worry about the after-party,  t-shirts,  calendars and what not,   we are losing sight of of why we are really out there.     I'm commited to keeping this event as "pure" as possible.    It's a simple rememberance event and it allows hikers from all aspects of life to participate.   Hope to see you all next year.    -------->   Safe travels,   Silentcal



That's awesome SilentCal. 

Thanks so much for what you do. As I said before, my wife was very good friends with someone who died on 9/11. This past week at the memorial services, I showed her mother what you guys do, and she was very moved by it. What you guys are doing has deep meaning and is truly an amazing rememberance. All the volunteers, thank you!


----------



## broken857 (Sep 19, 2012)

hi
SilentCal
Pretty soon I will be upgrading the forum to vBulletin version 4.x. This will provide a couple enhancements. I expect to have to work through a few issues during the migration so please bear with me as we go through this.


----------

